

The Full Story of Nokia and Microsoft (longread) - trendspotter
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2013/09/the-full-story-of-nokia-and-microsoft-how-we-got-here-and-why-microsoft-will-fail-with-nokia-handset.html

======
trendspotter
TLDR from user caffeine-overclock on reddit:

"Elop killed Nokia twice: First by announcing the move to Windows Phone 9
months before they could deliver, and again by announcing that no more MeeGo
phones would be produced the day after the first MeeGo phone was released to
extremely positive reviews.

Microsoft's phone ambitions are similarly doomed because buying Skype caused
most if not all of the global carriers to despise Microsoft, and by
association Nokia. This will only get worse as time goes on, since
Microsoft/Nokia just became Microsoft and any residual good will from Nokia is
gone. Without carrier support, Microsoft can't succeed in those markets."

